# My 14 week old has parvo



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

I apologize if I'm posting this in the wrong place. I'm new here. 

Background: I am a first time owner of a beautiful 14 week old GSD. Before any thrashings my puppy was vaccinated by a vet but sadly still caught it. The first signs of lethargy were followed with an emergency vet visit this past Saturday evening. She has had diarrhea several times since we brought her home (at 8 weeks old) and I honestly thought that I needed to get her diet down and watched it closely. She seemed fine with no diarrhea and even on Saturday when I grew concerned I checked the yard and found no signs of diarrhea. Since then she has not had diarrhea although her stools are not 100% solid. She has thrown up one time which was at the vet on Saturday. I had to opt to purchase the home treatment kit because they wanted $2000 for in vet treatment and I simply didn't have it. Instead I paid $700 for the meds and with a small bit of medical background have been administering the meds and IV myself at home every 12 hours. 

Moving on to yesterday, Sunday. After 3 rounds of meds and fluids she became my Charlie again. Her tail was wagging, she was excited, chewing on a raw hide, and even dug a hole in the backyard. She ate a whole bowl of boiled ground beef and rice mixture and drank a decent amount of water. Still no diarrhea or throwing up. It came time to give her the 4th round of meds and with a little struggle I did. About an hour later she was lethargic again. But with her listlessness she also began whining and moaning a bit. 

This morning before my alarm even went off to give her her meds (5th round) she woke me up whining and pawing at me. I thought she might be feeling a little better so I offered some more food and water but she wanted NOTHING to do with it. I administered her meds and again she was very listless and lethargic. I came home throughout the day 3 times and checked on her. Still nothing. She won't eat or drink. 

This evening again, no desire to eat or drink. Using a syringe I forced one small jar of babyfood-chicken into her mouth. That is all this baby has had today to eat. What do I do? Is she getting better since she's not throwing up? Or is she still in as much danger as she was on Saturday? The vet is no help. I'm 99% sure that the person I'm talking to when I call is only a receptionist since she doesn't seem to know anything that I'm talking about. What is the timeframe here? When will I know if she's getting better? 

Sorry for this long post but I'm really praying for a miracle and could really use some advice and/or support. Charlies is a part of my family and I do not want to lose her. 

Meds she is taking: 
Buprenorphine for pain
ampicillin
famotidine
cerenia
plasmalyte
Colloidal Silver (my personal choice)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm sorry you are dealing with this, but it looks like you are versed in how to deal with it. The Colloidal Silver option is intriguing. I am interested in how this may help in recovery. My friend makes batches up, but I've never taken her up on it as a supplement.
Hugs to you during this stressful time, and prayers for recovery, I may have missed it, but what is her name?


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh sorry, my name is Laurie. 

On Saturday I began a massive hunt online and read about colloidal silver. A friend of mine uses it for herself and swears by it but I read that it can aid in parvo recovery for puppies. Anything that could possibly help and not hurt is worth it. I also read a lot about Tamiflu but the vet I took her to knows nothing about it. This is strange to me since many respected vets across the country believe it may be a parvo "cure". 

Thanks for your support.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Sat - Sun -Monday.
She ought to be better by tomorrow - BUT - do not give anything orally!
Nothing!
The stomach and entire digestive tract loses it's mucus lining and becomes ulcerated (which is where the blood comes from). Every time you give her more, it damages the already-damaged linings.

it is not important she eat. Get the fluids in her! Are you sub-cuing or actually starting an IV every time??

The most important thing is hydration and antibiotics and the antiemetic. 
Food can wait, for up to a week if necessary.
Any oral intake_ at all_ can set her back. The exception would be sucralfate but even that isn't necessary.



> Anything that could possibly help and not hurt is worth it.


That's just it. Leave her intestinal tract alone. Don't add more stuff to it. You're damaging it further (ando not helping) and delaying recovery.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

You may not see any change for over a week. We've had dogs in terrible condition for over two weeks, some got better within a few days. Most were worse off than your girl when they started treatment. 

I'm no vet, but our vets always told us it was imperant that they eat. They were getting fluids, but food/nutrition actually gave them LIFE, ime. Never made it worse... We syringe fed, heated cat food, just about anything to get them eating. 

Good luck with your girl, I hope it all works in her favor!


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

*Nothing orally?*

Well that makes me feel quite awful for just force feeding her baby food. My vet, well the vet tech, said that if she's not eating that parvo can and will kill her through malnurishment. (spelling?). She doesn't want to eat and I don't want to force her to eat. 

I'm poking her every time to give her fluids.


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh I'm so confused about the food thing. 

How did you get yours to eat? She's strong enough to fight me off with the syringe. It's awful.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It is not imperative for them to eat. A dog could, theoretically, go 3 weeks without food.
Feeding a dog whose intestines are hamburger is never a good idea. Why would you want to do so? Where do you think the blood comes from, it is ulcerations, and all food or oral intake does is 1) prolong vomiting and 2) further injure the intestines. A dog can survive for weeks without food as long as fluids are given.

Once vomiting is done (the dog usually shows beginning interest in food) you can start soft food, but we usually begin with water (sometimes with electrolytes mixed in) and then move to a few grains of rice in water. Then on to very soft food (i/d for instance) or Gerbers baby food (plain meats).

If a dog is vomiting, why would you give it more things to vomit? It just delays healing.

"Again, the GI tract is too damaged for oral medication so medications are given as injections." it doesn't make sense then, for you to forcefeed the puppy at this time, either. Damaged stomach and intestines cannot handle food any better than they can handle meds. You'll only make the ulcerations worse.

What Is Parvo



> How did you get yours to eat? She's strong enough to fight me off with the syringe. It's awful.


Do not feed the puppy for another few days, that's why she is refusing food - her stomach hurts and is ulcerated, along with the rest of her digestive tract.
The beef didn't do it any good I am sure.



> My vet, well the vet tech, said that if she's not eating that parvo can and will kill her through malnurishment. (spelling?).


You need to ask the VET, not a tech. Do not feed the dog for up to 4 days, maybe even 5 depending on the recovery and how it is going. A dog or puppy cannot die in 4-5 days from no food _as long as you're giving fluids. _
You didn't say if that's IV or subcu??


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

At 14wks (depending on when you vaccinated) your pup was not fully vaccinated (as there are other factors involved aside from just getting your puppy a shot. Typically, the shot given around 16wks is going to 'vaccinate' as most puppies no longer have their mother's antibodies.

Hopefully your puppy will pull through, though having her at the vet clinic for treatment would have been the better option as it will require around the clock care to ensure she pulls through...


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I know you said you went to the emergency vet but have you followed up (at least by phone) with your normal vet?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Parvovirus In Your Dog


> I have never personally seen a dog on the road to recovery from parvo, slip back into the disease. Never the less, dogs still experiencing nausea should not receive oral nutrients or food. When those foods are reintroduced, they should be quite bland, and they should be given frequently during the day in very small amounts. These fortunate pets can be ravenously hungry and eat until they do vomit. Food needs to be consumed slowly over an entire day.


Parvovirus, Canine - Claws & Paws Veterinary Hospital



> No food or water is given while the dog is vomiting. Repeated laboratory tests are often necessary to monitor your pet’s white blood cell count and state of hydration.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So sorry about your pup. I hope she'll be ok! 

Did you get that Parvaid treatment too?

Be careful with the dose for the colloidal silver. I used it for my kitten when she was sick but you do not want to give too much as it can be toxic. I gave it to my kitten for 7 days. 

I know collostrum is also recommended. 

How long has it been since she ate on her own?

How much fluids are you giving?


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

Prior to this I had taken her in for vaccinations to the same office with emergency pet services. I can't seem to get the actual vet on the phone. They tell me to bring her and have her admitted if I'm concerned. But, I can't afford to have her admitted. That's all they will tell me on the phone other than to "watch her closely".


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

azcharlie said:


> Prior to this I had taken her in for vaccinations to the same office with emergency pet services. I can't seem to get the actual vet on the phone. They tell me to bring her and have her admitted if I'm concerned. But, I can't afford to have her admitted. That's all they will tell me on the phone other than to "watch her closely".


I would try and find a regular vet.......

But in the meantime I think you have gotten some good advice here. Wish I could be more helpful, thankfully I have never had to deal with parvo.


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

BowWowMeow said:


> So sorry about your pup. I hope she'll be ok!
> 
> Did you get that Parvaid treatment too?
> 
> ...


No paravaid treatment. 

Colloidal silver-I'm giving her 1tsp 2x a day. 

She ate on her own yesterday afternoon when she seemed to be feeling better but nothing since. 

She's getting 150 ml's of IV fluids every 12 hours


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

Betty said:


> I would try and find a regular vet.......
> 
> But in the meantime I think you have gotten some good advice here. Wish I could be more helpful, thankfully I have never had to deal with parvo.


Great advice. I'm glad I came here. I know I need to find a regular vet. I've been transferred (military) from Tucson to Phoenix and am moving next week.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The food probably tore up her insides worse and now she has no appetite. We've nursed dozens of puppies back here after they were surrendered at the vet clinic.
You just should not feed them so soon. 

Is the IV in all the time and a constant drip?
You can add B-complex to it. Also it ought to have glucose in it (vet should have added it or it is something w/glucose in it).


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> It is not imperative for them to eat. A dog could, theoretically, go 3 weeks without food.
> A dog can survive for weeks without food as long as fluids are given.
> 
> 
> You didn't say if that's IV or subcu??


I believe you. I'm concerned why they would tell me to feed her. 

The fluids are being fed subcu.


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Is the IV in all the time and a constant drip?
> You can add B-complex to it. Also it ought to have glucose in it (vet should have added it or it is something w/glucose in it).


She's getting fluids under the skin every 12 hours (150 mls)


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

*I appreciate all of the advice*

Just want to say thank you and I will post updates on my Charlie. I'm going to stop pushing food. I'm very glad I learned this now.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> I'm concerned why they would tell me to feed her


A tech, not a vet, told you that, correct? I do not know why either. 
Remember, "3 minutes without air, 3 days without water and 3 weeks without food".

In another day or two start with plain water. If she can hold that down, fix some rice and start mixing a spoon or so of it in. Only give a few laps of water every 2 hrs. or so. 
Don't let her gulp it down. That can cause re-vomiting.

After that's staying down (and the rice) step up the rice then add some Gerber baby food - plain meats - and then soften kibble the next day and give that. Remember keep things soft. The innards are ulcerated and you need to not give her hard stuff that'll re-open the healing ulcers.


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

She has not been vomiting. She did one time at the vet but nothing since. Does same hold true as far as food even though she's not throwing up?


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

And yes, a tech told me that. Not the vet. To be honest it's hazy what the vet told me about feeding her because I was so upset about the diagnoses. I've called the office back 3 times since to ask questions but have been unable to speak with the actual vet.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm praying for you puppy. I'm in Tucson too. I wish I could direct you to a Vet that would take payments, or want to help, but I can't. We have 5 times the Vets in this town, to the animal ratio, it seems.

Just try to keep hydrating her. I've seen many pups with parvo around here. Hydration is the key, food is for later. 

I hope your puppy is going to be ok.:hug:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I know how stressed you must be , but could I ask was there ever a test for Parvo . I didn't see that the dog had bloody diarrhea.
I would keep the pup in a confined area where you can do a thorough job in cleaning up . A corner of a laundry room with some papers down . You can take care of hygiene and wash any area where there has been diarrhea with some virucide . I am offering this just as a sample Parvo Virucide-Hyperdrug
It is extremely important to contain the virus . Parvo FAQs

Letting the dog out into the yard to relieve itself means that there are virus shed , which you can walk through and spread where ever you go . 

When I dealt with Parvo , I had the pups confined in a room that could be washed down . I had a set of boots that I only wore in that room . When I came out I stepped into a bleach solution and let the boots dry . I had a pair of cheap cotton pants that I would remove and wash .

Don't feed the dog . Make sure the dog is hydrated. For some reason one of the citrus flavoured gatorade products mixed with non-chlorinated water was acceptable and the pups would voluntarily drink . 

I see that you give your dog rawhide chews. I wouldn't give those , indigestible , saponifiable , chemical laden things to a healthy dog , never mind one whose digestion is compromised .

Are you sure your symptoms aren't somehow related to a rawhide chew , and not parvo?

I wish you luck .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

You can try to shop around for a better vet, it sounds like you need one.
I was told that people had great success with blood transfusion - if the donor dog was vaccinated, the antibodies to fight the disease would be in the blood. This in case she gets worse. It will cost several hundred dollars, not 2000.
Sending you positive thoughts.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Don't feed the dog . Make sure the dog is hydrated.


Carmen has a point. Was a parvo test done?? Rawhides can develop e Coli and cause all sorts of issues, even a blockage.

You do not feed a parvo puppy in the same way you do not eat when you're puking your guts out and have diarrhea. 
Your body could not make use of the food; puppy vomits because his or her body cannot make use of the food, it is an impedance to the disease process and healing. 

I think the puppy ought to see a vet today in fact. Parvo can lend itself to intussuception (I always spell that wrong) and this may have happened if the puppy is continuing to weaken, or it may not have been parvo but a blockage. It is so hard to say. 
A regular vet could help sort things out today.

PS - with parvo - by the 4th day and certainly no later than the 5th day, they are better or have died.
If this is day 5 and puppy is still struggling, for sure get her back in.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> PS - with parvo - by the 4th day and certainly no later than the 5th day, they are better or have died.
> If this is day 5 and puppy is still struggling, for sure get her back in.


What are you basing this information on? I've had pups go up and down or just stay down for well over a week before they got better with parvo. Every dog is different & it is not all cut and dry on a timeline.

OP, if a parvo test was done and this is indeed parvo, I would not worry that it has been so long without change. It can happen.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You treated puppies at your home and they went downhill after 5 days?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Parvo test can come back positive after the vaccine.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

A blood test, not the stool test, or at least that's what I've been told (by our vets!)


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> You treated puppies at your home and they went downhill after 5 days?


No, I have never treated puppies at my home.

I don't think I've ever had puppies go downhill or die after 5 days, but MANY stay in a bad state for longer than 5 days before pulling through. They do not always get better or die by 5 days. :crazy:


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

> For some reason one of the citrus flavoured gatorade products mixed with non-chlorinated water was acceptable and the pups would voluntarily drink


Long ago (like 20 years) I had a mix breed that was very sick, lethargic, wouldn't eat, wouldn't drink, etc. My vet recommended no food but Gatorade to be offered in small amounts. The Electrolytes in the Gatorade helped immensely. He made a wonderful recovery within just a few days. I cannot say for sure it was Parvo, but that is what I suspected.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Parvo has a 3-5 day course. If there's complications after that period of time, it could prolong the illness but it's not directly from the parvo any longer but secondary infections or problems. 

And...if they were not _at your home, under your constant supervision_, (which is where we treat our parvo cases, in "ISO" at our place) how do you know something someone else did or did not do created more issues, since you were obviously not the only one treating them?? :thinking:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> Parvo has a 3-5 day course. If there's complications after that period of time, it could prolong the illness but it's not directly from the parvo any longer but secondary infections or problems.
> 
> And...if they were not _at your home, under your constant supervision_, (which is where we treat our parvo cases, in "ISO" at our place) how do you know something someone else did or did not do created more issues, since you were obviously not the only one treating them?? :thinking:


What issues could have been created that didn't change the state of the dog? They ended up recovering from the parvo just fine in the end by that point with no other issues that needed to be addressed.  There were no other issues, they didn't get worse, they just didn't get better.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't know, you are the one who told us your co workers were so stupid/lame/whatever they could not even mix up a disinfectant properly.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

so what is happening with the pup?

I found $2,000 outrageously expensive. Hydration is the key .


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

carmspack said:


> Are you sure your symptoms aren't somehow related to a rawhide chew , and not parvo?
> 
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


My dog was tested for parvo on Saturday and it immediately came back positive. Many pet owners let their dogs chew on raw hides. This illness has nothing to do with a raw hide but thanks for your advice.


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

carmspack said:


> so what is happening with the pup?


Charlie is sort of the same today. Depressed and tired. However, she fought me a little this morning with her injections so I'm hoping that is a sign that she is gaining strength. She is still whining and moaning. But there has been no decline. I took her in on Saturday night. Her very first signs of lethargy were Saturday late afternoon. So, this is day 3 of symptoms and day 2.5 of treatment.


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> And...if they were not _at your home, under your constant supervision_, (which is where we treat our parvo cases, in "ISO" at our place) how do you know something someone else did or did not do created more issues, since you were obviously not the only one treating them?? :thinking:


My dog is at my home, under my supervision. I do work however but have been fortunate enough to be able to come home and check on her. How could someone else have created more issues? I'm not understanding what you are saying. I have been the only person treating my dog. Very confused by your response here.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Many pet owners do indeed allow their dogs to chew on rawhide treats. 
I have seen first hand the damage that a saponified chunk of rawhide can do. There was so much necrotic tissue that the dog was never brought out of surgery . 
This happened to be a dog of mine , top national competitive obedience dog , owned by someone else.

"Salmonella bacteria is often present especially if the rawhide comes from outside the US. Another problem is arsenic used as a preservative. Yes, arsenic! Other dangerous additives can include antibiotics, (which can kill good bacteria in your dogs intestines) lead, and insecticides. Some countries like Thailand even include pieces of dog and cat skin in these rawhide treats. Health problems from rawhide chews can included sore throat, acute pancreatitis, choking, and intestinal blockage.

You know your dog. You know if something is wrong. If you notice any of these signs, watch him/her closely. If the symptoms persist, perhaps you should take your dog to the vet. Symptoms possibly include the following: * Vomiting (self explanatory)
* Not eating (again, self explanatory)
* Painful abdomen, hunched appearance
* You know how you walk when your gastrointestinal tract isn't quite right, a dog will also walk slowly and hunch it's back a little.
* Fever or below-normal body temperature
* Diarrhea - Dogs get diarrhea for many reasons. Usually it's because they ate something they shouldn't have. Sometimes it could be due to the change in dog food. It's good to introduce a new brand of dog food slowly.
* Depression-you know your dog.
* Dehydration (diagnosed by sunken eyes, dry mouth and the skin "tents" when pinched"

the illness has nothing to do with rawhide , but rawhide sure does not offer anything positive.

thats my experience , my advice, what I would be telling one of my pup buyers .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Carmen:

In the United States, it is not uncommon for vets to ask for deposits of one thousand, fifteen hundred or two thousand for parvo treatment before accepting a positive puppy or dog in to their care. I have heard the requests myself over the years, so while I agree that it is a lot of money, it does happen on a regular basis. 

At my local emergency vet clinic, they now want a credit card deposit of $2500.00 for parvo treatment over the course of several days.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

WVGSD said:


> Carmen:
> 
> In the United States, it is not uncommon for vets to ask for deposits of one thousand, fifteen hundred or two thousand for parvo treatment before accepting a positive puppy or dog in to their care. I have heard the requests myself over the years, so while I agree that it is a lot of money, it does happen on a regular basis.
> 
> At my local emergency vet clinic, they now want a credit card deposit of $2500.00 for parvo treatment over the course of several days.


Wow thats good to know! I will make sure the FIRST thing I do is get puppy insurance!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

azcharlie said:


> My dog is at my home, under my supervision. I do work however but have been fortunate enough to be able to come home and check on her. How could someone else have created more issues? I'm not understanding what you are saying. I have been the only person treating my dog. Very confused by your response here.


The response was to another poster.

I'm glad she's doing okay. Please watch her carefully. I'm a bit concerned that the fluids are only every 12hrs. instead of a constant drip (like an IV).


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm shocked at the parvo treatment prices brought up in this thread. My 10 week old, over four years ago required overnight treatment, meds, etc and the bill was... $350.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

OP, I'm late to this thread but just wanted to say I'm sorry your puppy is going through this. At the vet clinic I worked in we also suspended all oral supplements, food, water etc. We did everything IV or sub-cu, but like another poster stated, we would add glucose or B to the fluids to give some aid to the pup. I didn't see what types of fluids your pup was getting. This could make a difference, so check into it if you haven't already. 

Keep us posted,


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Parvo treatment in the Seattle area is very expensive. From $1500-$2000 and up depending on what needs to be done. A friend had a pup with parvo and had to pay $1500 up front and another $800 later when she picked up the dog.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You want to administer the Colloidal Silver via enema. Get it right to the problem area.

For those that don't know - silver has anti-viral properties and Parvo is a VIRUS. Antibiotics will do nothing to fight it.

Go to the drug store and get a Fleet CHILDREN'S enema. Empty the bottle when you get home and rinse it out thoroughly.

Fill it with the CS and administer. I used roughly 10-15 CCs for a 3-4 lb Chinese Crested puppy.

After you get it all in take you hand and tuck the puppy's tail under their butt and then hold them like that for at LEAST 5 minutes (more is better). Take them outside before you set them down as they might pass the fluid right away.

Repeat this 3-4 times per day.

As for food - my Crested puppies wanted NOTHING to eat for several days. They only weighed 5 or so pounds when it started. Wasabi get better in just a couple days but CJ got it bad. He was very sick and eat nothing for over a week.

When he was ready to start eating I tried several different things but the ONLY thing I could get him to eat was fresh llama lungs.

If you can find some type of lungs that would be a good first food when the pup starts to feel better.

What really makes Parvo dangerous is the dehydration. If you can stay ahead of that the pup has a fighting chance!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Forgot to add ...

If the pup has bloody diarrhea then you want to give them small amounts of Blackstrap Molasses. It has the sugar the pup needs for energy as well as being high in iron (to help the blood loss).

If no bloody runs then plain honey will work.

Both products can be rubbed on the inside of a pups mouth without much struggle from the pup.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Parvo is a VIRUS. Antibiotics will do nothing to fight it.


Parvo kills by dehydration but also because the intestinal tract is literally excoriated with ulcerations from the disease, e Coli leaks into the bloodstream readily.
Antibiotics are critical to fight the infection which starts very early in the disease, causing sepsis.

I respect your desire to do home remedies, but the OP has antibiotics and fluids for sub-cu injections. The fluids ought to have glucose and vitamins in it already, so there'd be no need for rubbing gums with honey or molasses. Anything put in a parvo puppy's mouth can increase vomiting, unfortunately.

We've never had a pup refuse canned baby food (plain meat variety) lapped off a spoon when recovering from parvo, but we do start w/water first to make sure puppy's done with vomiting.


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

*Charlie is making progress!!!!!*

I am so happy to share....

It seems Charlie has turned a corner. When I came home this afternoon to check on her she greeted me with a great puppy conversation, tail wagging, jumping, AND she lapped up a few drinks of water for the FIRST time! I was soooo thrilled I swear it was a similar feeling as seeing my kids take their first steps. Oh I was so happy I cried. 

I am not letting this progress change my current treatment plan although I'm confused about my next move. The injections were given for 3-4 days. So which is it? 3 or 4? And, I was given more than 4 days of injections. I also have a bag of oral pills to start giving her at again, "3-4 days". I will be calling the vet in the morning for further instruction and clarification. My thoughts are to keep her on the injections for as long as possible to ensure her progress but I'm hoping I can actually get the vet on the phone. I'm on an extremely tight budget after this vet treatment and moving next week to Phoenix so I'm going to have to creative on how I'm going to afford to take her back to the vet. Pet insurance is in my near future. 

Any thoughts on if Charlie's "in the clear" yet? She did have some diarrhea this evening but a very small amount with no blood in it. 

I want to sincerely thank this community for all of the support, tips, and facts.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If she can drink and hold water down, then discontinue the sub-cu fluids. 
If you need to administer medications under the skin go ahead and use the fluids.
It can't hurt her to get more fluids sub-cu, preferable is holding things down orally however.
PS. Once she's holding fluids down, go ahead and add the rice, once she's holding that, add the gerber baby meat (plain meat, nothing else in it). Then after that, progress to softened kibble.

Remember to let her sip them (4-5 laps of her tongue) and do not overdo it. 
You can give a few laps of fluid every 20-30 min.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

This is great news! I'm so happy for her.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Awesome news!

Great work to msvette2u for sharing her experience.


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> PS. Once she's holding fluids down, go ahead and add the rice, once she's holding that, add the gerber baby meat (plain meat, nothing else in it). Then after that, progress to softened kibble.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I've tried some white rice with water. She wants NOTHING to do with it. I offered some meat baby food and nothing. How will I get her to take the oral meds if she won't eat?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Start with water. If she isn't thirsty/hungry yet she may still be nauseated. Give the cerenia 20 min. before trying water.

Can you syringe the meds into her mouth??


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

On the rice are you boiling it to the point that it is almost mush? Someone correct me if I'm wrong but won't even the water the rice was cooked in offer some relief?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, it would, the water we make rice with absorbs in though - what I usually do is fix up a bowl of water and swirl a TEASPOON or so of rice into it. 
A recovering parvo puppy is usually thirsty anyway, unless she's still nauseated. 
Parvo does a real number on their innards, so it could be her stomach still hurts.

If you can't get her to drink water wait until tomorrow and continue w/sub cu fluids.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Kudos to you msvette2u. Your posts were informative and helpful. I've been following this thread and I'm glad to hear the pup is doing better


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

Update: She's thirsty! I'm very pleased with that. She doesn't like rice however I haven't tried it with chicken broth. But, I think I may have found a trick....she likes plain organic yogurt. I'm hoping to be able to hide the pills in a spoonful of yogurt. 

Tonight will be time to start the oral pills. Here's what I have: 
Amoxi
Metoclopramide
Famotidine
Metronidazole

The cerenia is all gone. And I'm down to the last injection of the pain med buprenorphine. She's seems to be in quite discomfort. She grumbles and whines constantly. But, she's wanting to be comforted and she's happy to be rubbed. 

Now that she's eaten a little she has had some diarrhea. It's yellow, no blood but def runny. Is this okay? No vomitting at all.


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Kudos to you msvette2u. Your posts were informative and helpful. I've been following this thread and I'm glad to hear the pup is doing better


I agree! This forum has been so helpful to me. I felt lost before I came here. The vet office that I've been dealing with is rude and unwilling to answer any questions for me over the phone.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes the runny poo is fine, no blood is great!
Remember SOFT things that won't tear up her tummy!
Sounds good 

I am just glad all the nursing parvo puppies back to health has come in handy here


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

For food I would go with boiled or baked chicken breast and puree it with overcooked brown rice (white rice has no nutritional value) or sweet potato. 

Yogurt should be fine and, in fact, you should have her on a really good probiotic to help replace all the good gut bacteria. 

Slippery elm is great for nausea but you'll need to give it at least 30 minutes away from the meds. 

The meds...three of those meds are to treat the gastrointestinal problems. That seems like overkill to me...

Also, don't stop the SubQs while she's still got diarrhea. Did they show you how to check her hydration?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Brown rice would be good for later, but white's preferable right now due to the roughage in brown rice. 
Smooth/bland is best while the stomach and GI tract is healing from the ulcerated areas.

Meds:

Amoxi
Metoclopramide
Famotidine
Metronidazole

Amoxi needs to keep being given for the entire course. Stopping early could cause a worsening of the condition. Remember parvo kills with a systemic infection (as well as dehydration) the ulcerated GI tract can't contain all the e. Coli and it leaks into the bloodstream. It's always a good idea to use all the antibiotic when it's prescribed, unless otherwise instructed by the vet.

Metoclopramide is anti-nausea, won't hurt to give it and may help her get her appetite back.

Famotidine is antacid and could assist in the healing process (the ulcerated areas)

Metronidazole isn't going to harm anything, really, and may help with the inflammation in the gut/GI tract.

The only thing I'd change at all would be the addition of Carafate/sucralfate to protect and seal the ulcerated areas.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I hope your dog is feeling better today. Does she have an appetite yet?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Personally, to wean back on food when the digestive tract has been torn up, I would use some goat whey protein, mixed with water or organic apple juice, and a bit of extra l-glutamine powder. Then I would use some meat and sweet potatoes, minced, so it's a mush. I would not use rice or grains for awhile.


----------



## Yvette Slaghuis (Mar 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your baby. Hope she recovers soon. I know how you are feeling. My baby of 9 weeks has been in hospital for the past week. Parvo is negative. He has been having diarrhea and vomiting the past week. Condition not really improving. i have not slept much this week worrying about my baby. It is so bad not knowing what to do for these helpless little one's. All the best.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

How is your baby doing? Hopefully better today, I've had her on my mind. I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## atruepastime (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi I'm an emergency vet tech and we see parvo all the time, my own foster pup came to me with parvo from the pound which we had treated at my work (he got better in three days luckily), basically while the pup is vomiting the vets don't give food, the nausea needs to be addressed first, then once the nausea was managed the vets would prescribe ensure (a liquid nutritional supplement that is used as a human food supplement for patients unable to eat) via a nasal gastric tube (tube that goes straight into the tummy the ensure is given via a tube that delivers the ensure slowly but at a steady rate), the pup doesn't have to waste energy with the stress of being made to swallow, being so sick and nauseous, even the taste of food can make them inappetent so we bypass the taste buds so the dog has one less unpleasant experience to endure.

In dogs that were sick for more than a couple days without food the vets would do regular blood glucose tests as puppies can get low blood sugar a lot quicker than adult dogs, particularly when they have a virus that will destroy plasma proteins and white blood cells, the 3 weeks without food rule does not apply to a sick dog, think how quickly we can lose weight without food when we are sick, the same applies to dogs. If the blood sugar was low we would give then a glutamine/ glucodin slurry paste orally, made up to the dogs weight/ size (usually 1/2 a tsp of each). 

Antibiotics is always given because the virus affects the dogs white blood cell count so their immune system is very susceptible to bacterial infection, particularly in the gut. 

Regular bloods are run to ensure that their white blood cell, plasma protein and red blood cell counts are normal, if not they are given colloidal fluids like voluven to counteract the deficits. 

Parvo is not the easiest disease to beat without medical attention, it takes a lot of commitment and there is a potential that after you have done everything they can still succumb to the disease, it basically a matter of giving your dog the support your dog needs while unwell so that he/ she can ride out the disease until the pathological phase is over. 

If you are able to offer water and the dog will drink, I've heard pedialyte in the water can be helpful as it can help with electrolyte replacement particularly if there has been much vomiting, diarrhoea, dehydration etc, we don't normally do this at work as we provide electrolytes via intravenous fluids, which gets the electrolytes straight into the blood stream. 

Hope this has been helpful insightful. Best of luck, hope your baby is on the mend now.


----------

